# New\Old member in the Fleet.



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Had planned on getting a Pred motor from HF. Checked on CL and picked up a 624 Power Shift for cheap instead. I am a weak man...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks clean, how's it run?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: There BROTHER GIBBS.*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Can't go wrong with a cheap Powershift....


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Just bought an 824 for $70. Haven't played with it much yet, but it does fire. I bought it for parts for my 1028.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> looks clean, how's it run?


The guy said it needs carb work and the recoil is messed up. Looking for a warmer day to play with her a bit. I figured it was worth $40. :smile2:


----------

